# New photo of the car - share some of yours



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's a pic of my A6, I'd love to see some photos of the other cars here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New photo of the car - share some of yours (skicross66)*

Nice car. I love the 3.2 engine compared to the old 3.0. Soooo much more torque.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New photo of the car - share some of yours (skicross66)*

Here's my 3.2:
http://web.mac.com/aaron_smith....html
Great shot of your silver, skicross!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: New photo of the car - share some of yours (GLI_Man)*

My Parent's 4.2...


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice ride ...


----------

